# Drawing a circle in Paint Shop Pro 9



## Kiwi-Wombat

Hi

This is a basic question but I can't figure out how to do it.

I have a school photo and I want to create a colored circle around one person's head to identify them.

I tried the preset shape tool and I can create the edge color, but I can't get rid of the fill colour.

I have tried using the selection tool but can't figure out how to color the edge of this.

Can anyone assist please?

Thanks


----------



## Dmouse1

Kiwi-Wombat said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a basic question but I can't figure out how to do it.
> 
> I have a school photo and I want to create a colored circle around one person's head to identify them.
> 
> I tried the preset shape tool and I can create the edge color, but I can't get rid of the fill colour.
> 
> I have tried using the selection tool but can't figure out how to color the edge of this.
> 
> Can anyone assist please?
> 
> Thanks


This is what I do, first open the photo, then select the preshape, center it over the object you wish to hilite then select the background errace tool and just errace the backgriund within the circle....I dont know how to attatch a sample in this forum so you will just have to do it and see...


----------



## Inactive

when you draw the circle, open the 'layer' dialogue box. it could be under view>palettes (it is in paint shop pro 8)

the circle should be created on a new layer called 'vector'. expand that and then double click on the circle. a new dialogue box will open and there you can decheck the 'fill' option. that way you'll just have the stroked outline left.

this works for 6 & 8, so i hope it works for 9 as well.


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat

Thanks for your responses

To freddyhard, unfortunately I can't find a fill box to de-check

To dmouse1, this worked but was time consuming. I played around with your idea and found that if I promote the layer to raster, I can then use the magic wand to select the background colour and then press the delete key. Worked well


----------



## devil lady

Hi Kiwi, not sure if you still need help with this. If you are using PSP 8 etc you will see a small circle with a cross through it in the materials section. If you click this when using any shape it will only draw the outline and leave the centre transparent.


----------



## TheNIGHTCRAWLER

Found this place when searching for how to draw a red circle around an object of interest in a photo in psp and found nothing. I registered to repair that having had to figure it out on my own.

Vector layers apparently cannot handle colors for drawing objects. Changing to a rastor layer allows selection of objects for the purpose of editing colors. Flattening the object afterwards to a single layer allows for sharing in a public format.

This is how I made that happen:
Click: Preset shapes.
Click the circle under tool options.
"Retain styles" is required for this.
Make the circle (autocreates a vector layer)
Disable viewing of the background in the layer pallet.
You should only see a black circle in the vector layer at this point.
Under the layer menu convert this to a raster layer.
That opens the colors and menus for use.
Select the magic wand tool, and select with Zero tolerance.
Flood fill the selection with the color of choice.

Save as... and flatten into a Jpg in the process.

Or print, draw a circle, scan and send. Whichever's faster.

Of note: Select the pen tool and draw a sloppy circle with the mouse.

I've been accused of many things, sloppy has never been one of them.

This update via ver 7.02 Paint Shop Pro 2/2006.

TheNIGHTCRAWLER
(Known to use a hammer if a screwdriver isn't available.)


----------



## koala

I had no idea it was so difficult to do in PSP.
In Photoshop, you just select the Elliptical Marquee tool, draw a circle, right-click...stroke, select color and thickness, done.


----------



## Inactive

well it's not. when you create a shape, make sure it's being created as a vector first and then you have a fill and/or stroke option. i've done it in PSP6,PSP8 and PSPX. even if you create it first (it still needs to be a vector) and then want to change it double click on the particular object in the layers palette and make the changes on the dialogue box that comes up.


----------



## Zildjean

An elegant and easy 'cheat' for this problem is to use the Text Tool and enter an "O". create it as a vector and you can move it or enlarge it as needed. 

A nice and simple font like Verdana or even Comic Sans works best.


----------



## dcat917

I'm using PSP6 and none of the above worked for me. I did find a solution however. 

1. Hit F6 to launch the materials dialog box
2. Select your Foreground and Background colors 
3. Each color panel above has 3 round icons at the bottom. Click the backgrounds 3rd one to get unfilled objects


----------



## AnotherBigNiko

I discovered today, quite by accident, how to draw a circle in PaintShop Pro 8 around a central point.
Select the line colour (I'm a limey) and transparent fill as shown above.
Add a new raster layer to your image, using the layer palette.
Select the Preset Shape Tool and the elipse shape to draw.
I tick 'Anti Alias and un-tick 'Retain Style' and 'Create as Vector'.
Choose a line thickness to suite. 10.00 is OK.
Place the cross hair over the centre point of your desired circle.
Press <Shift> and Rt click and drag your circle to the desired size.
Voila!
Nik


----------



## AnotherBigNiko

I'm like a kid with a new toy.
Further trials show that the technique in PaintShop Pro X5 is slightly different.
Select the 'Ellipse' tool. (you may need to customise the toolbar to find it)
Place the cursor where you want the centre to be, press <CTRL> then start to Left click and drag an ellipse. Release <CTRL> and press <SHIFT> to force a circle, the drag to the required size.
NB Don't make the line transparent, just the fill colour. :facepalm:

Nik


----------

